# great place to get propane tanks for south MI, NW OH, and NE indiana



## woodsmaster (Oct 8, 2010)

Went to C & R recycling to get a 124 propane tank for expansion. They have every size and shape tank imaginable. They have scrap tanks and ones with tags and also offer sand blasting and painting.
I give $60 for a scrap 124 with a float gauge. The scrap 500 gal go for $150.00  Didn't inquire about the others. They allso offer delivery. They are on st Rt. 576 by the ohio - mich. boarder


----------



## taxidermist (Oct 9, 2010)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> Went to R & G recycling to get a 124 propane tank for expansion. They have every size and shape tank imaginable. They have scrap tanks and ones with tags and also offer sand blasting and painting.
> I give $60 for a scrap 124 with a float gauge. The scrap 500 gal go for $150.00  Didn't inquire about the others. They allso offer delivery. They are on st Rt. 576 by the ohio - mich. boarder



Yep thats where I got mine too.


----------



## 10range (Dec 30, 2010)

I was looking for contact information on this company and could not find anything under R & G Recycling but I did find C & R Recyclers.  Would this be the same company? Did the tank you picked up require much work to get it in shape?  I am considering adding some more storage to my system but have not found anything lose to the prices you are mentioning.  It would make it worth my while to make the hour or so trip.


----------



## bioman (Dec 30, 2010)

was wondering if anyone had any tips for purging a propane tank so i can weld on it?


----------



## bigburner (Dec 30, 2010)

I always use an inert gas - like nitrogen to purge the tanks then keep it going while welding, this eliminates one leg of the fire triangle. Keep in mind that you are voiding the rating of the tank.


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

10range said:
			
		

> I was looking for contact information on this company and could not find anything under R & G Recycling but I did find C & R Recyclers.  Would this be the same company? Did the tank you picked up require much work to get it in shape?  I am considering adding some more storage to my system but have not found anything lose to the prices you are mentioning.  It would make it worth my while to make the hour or so trip.




EDIT -
Yes it is C & R. they are in Pionier OH by the mich border. You can look threw their tanks and pick out what you want, they have a large selection. If you want one in real good shape with minimal rust you may have to buy one with a tag which is a little more money. the addres is 19242 ST. RT. 576 Pioneer, OH 43554. The phone is 419 459 8888.


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

I was in a hurry when I picked mine up and got one with more rust on the bottom than I hoped for. I didn't clean the dirt off and look at it well but it works, just had some prep work to clean up. If you have the time you can probably find some pretty good ones.


----------



## woodsmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

bioman said:
			
		

> was wondering if anyone had any tips for purging a propane tank so i can weld on it?



Fill it completly full of water and that will force any propane out the top becouse propane is lighter than water.


----------



## salecker (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi
 Propane is heavier than air,open the tank up by removing all plugs and put largest opening down.leave it for a while.or blow some air through it and you should be good to weld.
 Good Luck
 Thomas


----------

